# newest qt resident



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

kole tang from liveaquaria, arrived last wednesday. he was quite shy for a couple of days but he's out ALL the time now and eating like a pig. four weeks in qt and he'll go into my dt. very pretty fish!!

video...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

These guys are great algae eaters and stay relatively small for a tang. I actually have one in my QT right now too. I was looking for a yellow but the price was right and the Yellow eyes are good hardy fish.So yellow eye it is.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

He looks like he's ready to go!! and has quite the personality!!


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

yes, he's become very outgoing in a very short time! he is figuring out that he can suck mysis and brine shrimp right from the end of a syringe. i feed my dt this way to avoid overfeeding so i want him to get used to it. he's catching on fast!

badx, did you get yours from LA? they were on sale when i ordered, $29.99. i'd love a yellow as it would add some bright color to my dt but they are such ich magnets. the koles are *supposed* to be a little more resistant. in any event, he's staying in qt for the full 4 weeks and if my patience holds out, might do 6 weeks.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes I believe my tang dd get shipped form LA to me here in Oregon. As far as the yellow tangs I wouldn't say they are any worse with ich than the next one,its those powder blues and browns you gotta watch out for.Proper QT and you will be fine.


----------

